# Safe Ice??



## allspecies (Sep 10, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone thinks there will be safe ice in NE Ohio after the next few days of freezing temps?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I talked to jim at ladue and some guys were fishing between 422 and 44. I heard there at mudd lake and osp today also hope it helps


----------



## allspecies (Sep 10, 2004)

good news!! i'm not ready to hang it up just yet


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Just got back frome checking lakes around here. Not fishable but if we get and hold some cold temps for awhile may be back on them again. Checked Piedmont,Tappen and Clendening. There's open water but still a lot of ice so we'll see. May have to drive North.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm ever the optimistic when it comes to ice fishing, so I will definitely say YES!!! And I hope it's soon....


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

SKEEter north end still has walkable ice on it i was up there fishin all day.. but be very cautious when going out... bring spud bar and spikes.. the spots i went on today the ice was 8 to 9'' but where theres 8 there could be 4 the bridge is open water...going back up i n the morning with other members..fish master


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i drove by shadow lake yesterday with the wife, expected to see open water with plans to bobber fish today, but its totally covered. no one on it though and i didnt check it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

there was a guy on punderson today, I have no idea how he got out there though. The shore ice was just crap only 1/2" thick. I tried walking on but just kept breaking through. Some guys are going off of the 44 launch on the south side at ladue. There are reports of about 6" of ice but there are also some bad spots too so be careful.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

checked out shadow this afternoon, its all junk. i open water fished by a dock for a while but no bites. water is pure brown.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went to skeeter this morning, the lake was making alot of noise got a variety of fish... prolly going back in the morning but havent made up my mind yet. heres a pic of one of the crappie i got right off the bat....


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

How was the ice at Mosquito? Where did you go out?

Thanks


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went out from causeway bait boat ramp walked straight out to the bridge then walked towards the big island about .81 miles from the bridge if u got google earth heres the gps #'s 41°24'04.57''n 80°45'12.98''w to where i went... fish master


----------



## allspecies (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice fish!! thanks for the reports guys. very helpful. thinking about going out tomorrow. its like a disease!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I was there too. Did pretty good but no eyes. Got 7 crappies that were over 12" and 1 that was 13. Also got an 11" perch and a 23" cat.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

This is the time of year when you hear of bad things happening. Like fishmaster said check frequently and be very careful. Saturday was at 3 different lakes and they were all bad. Warm weather coming in the middle of the week. Course it is still feb.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Chaunc, How many inches of ice did you find? And was it clear or white? We are hearing 6 inches clear and 2 inches white. It that what is is? Nice fish. Thanks, Linda


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I was sitting on almost 8" with 6 being really clear hard ice and the top, not bad at all. Listen guys, if you're sqeemish about ice fishing this week, dont go. The ice is good but man was it making and shaking up a lot of noise and shanties. Had it popping right under my feet quite a few times. I felt safe but that would scare the bejeebers out of new guys out there. If you go, follow the tracks out and when you branch off, please check ice thickness every 20 feet if you're heading toward the channel. 4" ice is as little as i'll go, but if its melting as the day goes on, i'm outa there. Have a safe day.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the good advice, Chaunc. I'll be sure to tell my customers that . 
Thanks, Linda


----------



## allspecies (Sep 10, 2004)

Checked out Wellington and Findley SP...unsafe!! looks like its over and I never got my fix!!!


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for checking Wellington. Was wondering how it was doing.


----------

